# Books that you may wish you had.



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am not pushing this book, it is an example. There are many of it's kind around. Most if not all of them make some claims that maybe a bit of a stretch. But still use full. Some of the plants mentioned in many of them we are aware of living where we do and have used them for either medication, prevention and or food. Take a look if you do not already have that covered. Again I make no claims as to the contents of this one.

The Lost Ways


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I am not pushing this book, it is an example. There are many of it's kind around. Most if not all of them make some claims that maybe a bit of a stretch. But still use full. Some of the plants mentioned in many of them we are aware of living where we do and have used them for either medication, prevention and or food. Take a look if you do not already have that covered. Again I make no claims as to the contents of this one.
> 
> The Lost Ways


Looks good. I wonder if the book has good pictures of the plants.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have several volumes of military survival manuals in my bug out gear, very informative about eatable plants, building shelters, water recovery first aid and so on.....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Of all my survival books, if I could only have one, this would be it.
https://www.amazon.com/Grandpappys-...TF8&qid=1509708800&sr=1-5&keywords=grandpappy


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Probably the most important book in my library (behind the Bible) is *The Survival Medicine Handbook* 3rd edition. Written by "Doom and Bloom" Dr Joe Alton and Amy Alton (ARNP) it explains in plain English medicinal stuff designed for when there is no doctor and limited medical supplies.

Well laid out and much easier to understand than I expected. You can get it on Amazon.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A girlfriend from many years ago had the Foxfire books. Very good books.


----------

